# The Cute Kids at Christmas thread



## SquarePeg

Just thought it might be fun to share some pics of cute babies and kids at Christmas.  Family photos, candids, throwbacks - whatever you want to share.  Inspired by this cute little Elf on the Shelf who is the grandson of one of my cousins:




Cute Elf by S Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Very cute, great choice of aperture to blur the background.


----------



## SquarePeg

Here's another cutie:



DSC_2776_edited-1 by S Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## OGsPhotography

Nice photos!


----------



## CherylL

I was going for a sense of wonder like a timeless quality.  It did not turn out how I envisioned. 




Girl and Tree by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

CherylL said:


> I was going for a sense of wonder like a timeless quality. It did not turn out how I envisioned.



I like it!


----------



## jcdeboever

Grand daughters Kindergarten Christmas Play last night.

1.




2.


 

3.


----------



## SquarePeg

Adorable kids @jcdeboever 

Which are yours?


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Adorable kids @jcdeboever
> 
> Which are yours?



Thanks. pic #2, girl almost center, back row, 3rd child from right frame.


----------



## Matt_Y

You know, I am kind new to this kind of photography thing (thought I do have some experience in photo-editing. It can make any picture look good). But if any o I actually started getting a bit skilled in taking pictures after reading an article about some strategies to take photos. If any of you guys are interested, here is the article:
Capturing Those Special Moments

Otherwise, enjoy this adorable photo of my 4 year old daughter during last year's Christmas!


----------



## Gary A.

Sarah 3 years old - Amy 30 days


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Sarah 3 years old - Amy 30 days



60's? or 70's?


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> Grand daughters Kindergarten Christmas Play last night.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 131560
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 131561
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 131562



The first one has many different expressions.  The one in front is waving at her fans!  (or family)


----------



## Ron Evers

Gary A. said:


> Sarah 3 years old - Amy 30 days


Absolutely beautiful shot  - except for the top of head cut off.


----------



## snowbear

I'll have to enjoy all y'all's - nothing but homely kids around here.


----------



## smoke665

Some I'm still working on.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah 3 years old - Amy 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60's? or 70's?
Click to expand...

1991


----------



## Gary A.

Ron Evers said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah 3 years old - Amy 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful shot  - except for the top of head cut off.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Ron.


----------



## JonA_CT

Smoke...I love your use of the off camera flash in those. You're convincing me to just buy the goddamn triggers, haha. 

No distinct Christmas theme for mine, but I'll throw the ones I used on our Christmas cards here...



 




cc3 by jwa04, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Luke with window stickers (grandson):

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable kids @jcdeboever
> 
> Which are yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. pic #2, girl almost center, back row, 3rd child from right frame.
Click to expand...


We've had a long dry spell of Christmas Plays and such, as the kids grew up, then the Grand kids grew up. Another year and our only youngster will hopefully be there. Enjoy while you can, the years pass fast. 

 However, the little boy in Picture 1 (front row - sticking out his tongue) and the little boy in Picture 2, 4th from right - (picking his nose) did bring back some memories of my sons and grandsons, that I'd just as soon forget LOL


----------



## smoke665

@JonA_CT you've got an awful pretty little model there. Always love when the happiness shows all over!

@Gary A. All of them are good, but #3 is outstanding.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Luke with window stickers (grandson):



These are great, especially the 2nd one with the silhouette.


----------



## Ron Evers

Grandsons 2011.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


>



Wow, love that color! Kodachrome? Man, nonthing like that today, maybe Ektar comes closest?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## JonA_CT

From my wife this morning...


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, love that color! Kodachrome? Man, nonthing like that today, maybe Ektar comes closest?
Click to expand...

Vericolor.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

DSC_3279_edited-1 by S Catalano, on Flickr


----------

